
Many people at news.yc with interesting thoughts have no contact data in their profile. It's a pity. - ivan

======
maxklein
From what I've seen so far, I don't really see a lot of interesting thought
here. The things said here are interesting in comparison to the outside world,
but once you read for a while, you realise that you're reading the same old
shtick over and over again. That's MY interesting thought of the day ;)

~~~
juwo
perhaps because we are all frogs in a well - and with PG the bullfrog? :)

~~~
maxklein
I'd describe pg more as the french man who pulls out one frog every now and
then. To fame and fortune, we are led to believe...

~~~
lupin_sansei
Will he eat them like a Frenchman too?

------
pg
I've thought of adding messaging within news.yc. Would people use that?

~~~
ralph
No. Email does a better job. I don't want to have yet another medium to check
and use.

~~~
danielha
_"No. Email does a better job. I don't want to have yet another medium to
check and use."_

Many times I'd rather call someone up, but I may only have their email. Point
is, there are usually always better alternatives. However, choices make the
end goal more possible than it might have been.

~~~
cwilbur
If I wanted to be called by strangers from YC, I'd put my phone number in my
profile.

~~~
danielha
It was a general analogy and had nothing to do with this site. Actually, it
especially had nothing to do with this site.

------
ralph
I'd assumed the email address I entered on my profile was public. It was only
on logging out to check just now I realised it wasn't. Perhaps I'm not alone.
I've now copied it into the free text as well.

~~~
pg
It would not have been nice to publish everone's email addr on the web for
spam crawlers to find. But if you want to put an email addr (or anything else)
in your profile, you can.

~~~
joshwa
You could also make it visible only to logged-in users, or users with karma >
n...

~~~
ivan
... or simple form for logged-in users sending your message as an e-mail to
particular member :)

~~~
staunch
Yeah. I'd like that. A remailer service is ideal and mind numbingly simple. If
there is a email spam problem I'm sure PG will think up a solution.

------
raganwald
Thanks for the reminder, I didn't even realize there were profiles on news.yc!

------
ivan
Sure, I understand you can have real reason for this.

------
omouse
I have my email there! But unfortunately I have no interesting thoughts,
sorry.

~~~
ivan
That's the reason why you are here

